# ?



## Kansashunter (Sep 14, 2004)

Can I now buy an UZI?


----------



## Kansashunter (Sep 15, 2004)

WELL? You guys usually know everything else. This was a legit question. Can I?


----------



## dbone (Sep 15, 2004)

I'm not real sure but I believe the answer is still no


----------



## Randy (Sep 15, 2004)

Yes.  You have to go through a background check but yes!


----------



## dbodkin (Sep 15, 2004)

Truth is with proper license and tax stamps you could buy just about any firearm.  Then again if you were a crook it didnt really matter :


----------



## matthewsman (Sep 15, 2004)

*you could have before*

semi autothough not auto.I have had mac 90's etc during the ban.since the manufacturing ban is now over they should be cheaper.


----------

